# How to measure cell size?



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi David,

The standard way is to measure across the parallel walls of ten cells and divide by 10. Start on the outside of the first cell wall and end up on the inside of the last cell wall.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/cellsize.html


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

